# Problem installing FreeBSD 9.1 on IBM System 3650 M3



## callmanager (Sep 9, 2013)

I have a problem installing FreeBSD 9.1 on an IBM System 3650 M3. I have two IBM System 3650 M3 and I would love to install FreeBSD 9.1 on these. But I have some problems!

 The network does not work after modifying IP address details. 
 After finishing the installation and rebooting the server, the OS (FreeBSD 9.1) does not boot!
How can I solve this problem?


----------



## vermaden (Sep 9, 2013)

callmanager said:
			
		

> Network does not work after modifying IP address details.


Maybe you need to get some VLAN up? 



> After finishing the installation and rebooting the server, the OS (FreeBSD 9.1) does not boot!



Try FreeBSD 9.2 and 10.0.


----------



## callmanager (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi my friend,



			
				vermaden said:
			
		

> Maybe you need to get some VLAN up?



I am installing Debian and CentOS on that and everything is ok, I know networks as well as CCNP certification.



			
				vermaden said:
			
		

> Try FreeBSD 9.2 and 10.0.



Is FreeBSD 9.2 or 10.0 stable?


----------



## J65nko (Sep 10, 2013)

According to http://www-03.ibm.com/systems/x/hardware/rack/x3650m3/ those systems have an UEFI BIOS. Maybe that BIOS is preventing FreeBSD from booting? Does the system give any feedback why it is not booting?

How did you install? Using the FreeBSD installer? Or a manual install? ZFS or UFS?

If you boot with the FreeBSD installer and select the LiveCD option you could run some commands and copy the output to an USB stick. Alternative method is transfer their output another box with nc(1).


`# dmesg`
`# gpart show`
`# ifconfig`
Mount the boot disk so you can copy the /etc/rc.conf and /etc/fstab files.
Then post the output here using [code] and [/code] tags.


----------

